# can someone reccomend a good online business card printer please.



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

i was after full color with a glossy finish. ty


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I know a few people who have used, and been happy with, Click (Business cards, designs and card templates at the click of a mouse)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

psprint.com
vistaprint.com
overnightprints.com


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

I use Vistaprint. Sign up and you'll have special offers galore, just wait till they have one on the things you want  I did, got 500 for about $6+p&p


----------



## oddica (Aug 8, 2006)

AmericasPrinter.com
is the best price/quality combo i have found
they are in buena park, california


----------



## reddaisy (Jul 12, 2006)

I've always had luck with psprint.com


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

I use overnightprints.com


----------



## Byeline666 (Oct 21, 2006)

i just recently got bought business cards made from overnightprints.com awaiting delivery still.


----------



## Sinful Flesh (Feb 21, 2007)

I can tell you who not to use is smallbusinessprinting. had a very bad experience with the designer and sales mangager. that is just a personal experience that I experienced with them and maybe someone else had a positive experience. But I was happy with the business card once I finally received them.


----------



## Lucid Apparel (Sep 5, 2006)

clubflyers.com is good


----------



## Martini (Mar 8, 2007)

Sinful Flesh said:


> I can tell you who not to use is *smallbusinessprinting*. had a very bad experience with the designer and sales mangager. that is just a personal experience that I experienced with them and maybe someone else had a positive experience. But I was happy with the business card once I finally received them.


I had the worst experience in my life with smallbusinessprinting. Management and designers were awful!


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Metal business cards perhaps?
Metal Business Cards Card Logos Logo Nameplates

and they only cost $2 each....


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

zhenjie said:


> Metal business cards perhaps?
> 
> and they only cost $2 each....


On the plus side they may be able to produce these:
jeni mattson, selected works


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

vistaprint.com
acidflyers.com


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Solmu said:


> On the plus side they may be able to produce these:
> jeni mattson, selected works


I want one of those so bad now.


----------



## Moonie (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Where to get Business Cards?*

Online from vistaprint.com you can get 250 cards for about 20 bucks and most office depot stores have a print counter where you can order cards for about the same price.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Where to get Business Cards?*

AmericasPrinter.com - Full Color Printing Made Easy!
4over Inc. -1000 for $25


----------



## wendyb (May 28, 2007)

punkapalooza said:


> i was after full color with a glossy finish. ty


Yes. Vistaprint.com. Quick, professional and very cheap. They have specials all the time so you just have to wait till their buisness cards premium (glossies) are on special, whcih is half the time. usual deal is you just pay for postage. Easy, quick user-friendly system for designing the business card, fast exceelnt service, and even a free help line if you have probelsm making the system work - free even to me from Oz!


----------



## davistees (May 5, 2007)

Online Printing Company Providing Offset Printing Services | NextDayFlyers.com

The best quality and price you will find..I have had thousands printer here and they are great quality


----------



## mad4tshirts (Mar 3, 2010)

I use overnightprints.com and they give a lot of special offers too... I usually only get about 250... printed on both sides, glossy one side, and curved corners for less than $30.


----------



## cardege1 (May 12, 2010)

www.smartlevels.com i have used them a couple time and im very satisfied


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I use uprinting.com you get a free proof before you pay anything.....I usually get 500 business cards printed on 1 side for around 30 dollars shipped.

Inked


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

clubflyers.com prices sound good to me but I'm not sure what their shipping is like.


----------



## HA (Jan 9, 2010)

I also use Vistaprint You basically pay a shipping fee and like a $7? set-up charge. But I used their AI template and it downloaded very smoothly. I recommend the Glossy, looks Pro, The Matte finish looks cheap and is usually free.


----------



## JonnyTee (Apr 19, 2010)

Check out ??? Print100.com - Full Color Business Card Printing, they made great cards for my company and they added a uv varnishing to my cards which look awesome. About $30 for 300 cards which are FedEx'd to your door within 2 weeks. My order actually arrived in 9 days


----------



## JonnyTee (Apr 19, 2010)

JonnyTee said:


> Check out ??? Print100.com - Full Color Business Card Printing, they made great cards for my company and they added a uv varnishing to my cards which look awesome. About $30 for 300 cards which are FedEx'd to your door within 2 weeks. My order actually arrived in 9 days


Forgot to add that they produced double sided business cards for that price.


----------



## 3wm (May 25, 2009)

Cheapest option I recommend is an E-Business card sent from your cell phone. You ask for a reply back to make sure they received it and you include a direct link to your business so they can immediately connect with your services/selling!

Best business cards I have seen are from tasteofinkstudios.com I'm trying to convince myself their cotton embossed business cards are worth $245.


----------



## Romarzz (Oct 10, 2014)

Try this one Business Cards


----------



## Romarzz (Oct 10, 2014)

Business Cards | LAMASSU PRINT


----------

